# Help Me Plz.. Cannondale Bike: Team Replica Or Trek 5900 Superlight



## Ye. (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Can Any one help me on which bike is better?

Cannondale Team Replica Or Trek 5900 Superlight

Please.

i have some what idea which is better but i never riddened it before so i'm not too sure


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*team*

IMHO the team replica. SI crankset is amazing, full campy record (although i love campy so i am bias) Kysrium sl wheels (i run and love them) with the additional carbon it will be a tad lighter than the R5000. i run a CAAD 6 frame with basically the same set up and it's perfect (at least for me)

Good Luck, you can't go wrong with either of the c-dale's


----------



## Ye. (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks  Nice Bike.




mtbykr said:


> IMHO the team replica. SI crankset is amazing, full campy record (although i love campy so i am bias) Kysrium sl wheels (i run and love them) with the additional carbon it will be a tad lighter than the R5000. i run a CAAD 6 frame with basically the same set up and it's perfect (at least for me)
> 
> Good Luck, you can't go wrong with either of the c-dale's


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cdale v Trek*

How do you define better? Depends on bike setup, riding style, your weight, fitness. Just replaced my 03 team caad7 (totaled in crash) with 04 R5000. Same frame as the team. The full carbon fork makes for a smoother ride ride than my 03 bike. I have 58 cm, campy record, neutrons, stella bars stem and post, fizik aliante saddle. All in at just over 16 lbs w/cages and computer. The intregrated crank is very stiff with a BB to match. You can do record cranks, FSA, others. Overall the bike is a stiff ride. Very fast. Excellent climber. Its fits my body and riding style, so two thumbs up from yours truly.

I have only ridden the 5900 once so I can't speak to strengths or weaknesses.


----------



## Ye. (Jul 5, 2004)

Well I'm going for the bike which is more aero,stiff and that fits me. Now i'm think sense the R5000 only different from team replica is the shamino and campy i'm think to put record on R5000. unless there is there is a big different in the price. But than there's the 5900?... i don't know about. I know people who has the 5500 they say its flex on starts. is there a weight limit on those bikes?...







carver said:


> How do you define better? Depends on bike setup, riding style, your weight, fitness. Just replaced my 03 team caad7 (totaled in crash) with 04 R5000. Same frame as the team. The full carbon fork makes for a smoother ride ride than my 03 bike. I have 58 cm, campy record, neutrons, stella bars stem and post, fizik aliante saddle. All in at just over 16 lbs w/cages and computer. The intregrated crank is very stiff with a BB to match. You can do record cranks, FSA, others. Overall the bike is a stiff ride. Very fast. Excellent climber. Its fits my body and riding style, so two thumbs up from yours truly.
> 
> I have only ridden the 5900 once so I can't speak to strengths or weaknesses.


----------



## Ye. (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks For reply.





carver said:


> How do you define better? Depends on bike setup, riding style, your weight, fitness. Just replaced my 03 team caad7 (totaled in crash) with 04 R5000. Same frame as the team. The full carbon fork makes for a smoother ride ride than my 03 bike. I have 58 cm, campy record, neutrons, stella bars stem and post, fizik aliante saddle. All in at just over 16 lbs w/cages and computer. The intregrated crank is very stiff with a BB to match. You can do record cranks, FSA, others. Overall the bike is a stiff ride. Very fast. Excellent climber. Its fits my body and riding style, so two thumbs up from yours truly.
> 
> I have only ridden the 5900 once so I can't speak to strengths or weaknesses.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cdale / Trek*



Ye. said:


> Well I'm going for the bike which is more aero,stiff and that fits me. Now i'm think sense the R5000 only different from team replica is the shamino and campy i'm think to put record on R5000. unless there is there is a big different in the price. But than there's the 5900?... i don't know about. I know people who has the 5500 they say its flex on starts. is there a weight limit on those bikes?...


the r5000 and the team are the same frame. i can't figure why cdale delivers the r5000 with the dura ace. i'm a campy guy. in a perfect world, i would have done the team bike, but didn't want red.

i think the trek is more flexy in the bb.

have fun.


----------

